# Spark Plug Gap



## DSrugis (Oct 24, 2004)

I bought a used 200SX SE with the base motor and I am doing some basic maintaence stuff on the car. What are the proper spark plug gaps for this motor? I did not get my owners manual with the car so I can't look it up. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=65030&highlight=gap

I put mine at like .043


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i thought it was .44

thats what i set my girlfriends at(GA16) and mine (SR20)


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The FSM says the gap is 0.039-0.043 in. with NGK BKR5E-11 (the standard plug).

Lew


----------

